
Silence is a Commons - cardamomo
http://www.davidtinapple.com/illich/1983_silence_commons.html
======
cardamomo
Though he approaches the subject of an attention economy from a somewhat
different angle than we're used to, the author, writing in the early 1980s,
comes to the conclusion--all the more relevant today than it was in his time--
that "computers are doing to communication / what fences did to pastures and
cars did to streets."

------
dang
Url changed from
[http://ournature.org/~novembre/illich/1983_silence_commons.h...](http://ournature.org/~novembre/illich/1983_silence_commons.html),
which no longer works.

